# Where can youT buy TSP?



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,

I was reading in another thread that "TSP" is a good degreaser. I just realized that my tile has light brown grout, not black, in the kitchen. I'm making it my weekend project to clean the kitchen grout.

So... where can I buy tsp, or does anyone have a brand name that I can look for?

TIA!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have bought it at Ace hardware. It usually in the painting dept. Its pretty nasty stuff but wonderful for use in painting preparation.

There is a product called Holy Cow that has a wonderful degreaser and its organic.







the stuff

Not all stores carry it Heres a list


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

thank you!!! There is an ACE hardware store on my way home from work!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Absolutely, positively wear gloves when using it, and also have good ventilation.

I think of it as being more caustic than dangerous in a kind of scary-chemical-cancer-causing way, but I have given myself chemical burns with it.


----------

